# New U.S. Hairdresser moving to Melbourne



## PinkBohemian (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi! 
I'm an American married to an Aussie for 8 years. We met and married and have been living here in the U.S. He now wants to go back home and I'm so excited!
I've always wanted to live in Australia especially in Melbourne ever since my first visit 5 years ago. I'll be going on a Partner Visa (hopefully a permanent one). 
I've done a lot of research, but here's where I'm stumped:

How and where can I find out if I qualify to work as a hairdresser in Australia? I'm a new hairdresser without years of experience. I'd hate to have to start off as an apprentice but or go back to school to start all over again! I don't know if I would qualify to start as a qualified hairdresser. 
I've read the threads about hairdressers but many of them are from UK hairdressers with lots of experience. U.S. hairdressing requirements are different from UK and Australian requirements; heck they vary from state to state here.

Any advice or a point in the right direction would be much appreciated. 


A bit about my background.
I graduated from hairdressing school in Oct. 2009 (Licensed in the state of Texas 1500 hours) and I'm, also, a licensed hairdresser Instructor (recently licensed 750 hours). 
I plan on working at the hairdressing school for a year before I move to Oz and I haven't worked at a salon since I went straight through to get my cosmetology license and instructor's license.

Thanks!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

You should check out VetAssess, I think they validate and assess the skills for a profession like hairdressing. If you pass their skills assessment for hairdresser then that means they consider you the same as someone trained locally for that skill. 

Your partner visa would allow you to work in AU upon arrival so right to work is there. Starting out might be tough as the first job in any field always is but once started the contacts and prospects come quick enough.



PinkBohemian said:


> Hi!
> I'm an American married to an Aussie for 8 years. We met and married and have been living here in the U.S. He now wants to go back home and I'm so excited!
> I've always wanted to live in Australia especially in Melbourne ever since my first visit 5 years ago. I'll be going on a Partner Visa (hopefully a permanent one).
> I've done a lot of research, but here's where I'm stumped:
> ...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

I think the question of hairdressing qualifications has been bought up before and I think that only WA has a requirement for registration http://www.hrb.org.au/content.php?page=28


Dolly


----------



## PinkBohemian (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for that. I'll check it out. 
Yes, my partner visa will allow me to work, the question is will I be able to work in my field and your link should answer that! 



amaslam said:


> Hi:
> 
> You should check out VetAssess, I think they validate and assess the skills for a profession like hairdressing. If you pass their skills assessment for hairdresser then that means they consider you the same as someone trained locally for that skill.
> 
> Your partner visa would allow you to work in AU upon arrival so right to work is there. Starting out might be tough as the first job in any field always is but once started the contacts and prospects come quick enough.




Yes, thank you, I'm aware Victoria doesn't require registration like WA. And yes, the question of hairdressing qualifications has been brought up before, but they were in the realm of those with UK qualifications (which is similar to AU), those with at least 5+ years of experience, or wanting to change careers. 
My concern is I don't have years and years of experience in the salon, but I have the education but US education is different from UK & AU education so that is why I was wondering if I would qualify as a hairdresser, or I would have to become an apprentice or go through education all over again which is something I do not want to do. But thank you for your reply and link. 


Dolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think the question of hairdressing qualifications has been bought up before and I think that only WA has a requirement for registration.
> 
> ...


----------



## carlwint (May 28, 2013)

*Hair Dresser Melbourne*

Hello there

My partner is from Massachusetts and lives in Melbourne and she would love to find a hair dresser from The United States. Are you still in Melbourne and if so where are you working?


Thanks




Carl


----------

